# Modo servicio DAEWOO DSF-211N



## juancacho (Nov 21, 2012)

señores técnicos electrónicos cual seria el modo servicio del TV COLOR DAEWOO MOD: DSF-211N.DESDE YA MUCHAS GRACIAS


----------



## dantonio (Nov 21, 2012)

La secuencia de ingreso al modo de servicio es:
Encender el aparato, luego pulsar desde el control remoto sucesivamente:
CANAL, PAUSA, AP. PROG, IMAGEN NORMAL.
Saludos.


----------

